# Triple Threat Rig



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been using this rig since early summer. It has been the hot ticket for me in a tough fishing summer and fall.

You can fish 3 Flukes if you want but I like 2 Flukes followed by a Lake Fork Tackle Magic Shad.










The "Back bone" of the rig is a simple Blood Knot in 80# mono. All hooks are attached with leader sleeves because 
clean loop knots are hard to tie in 80#. The sleeves also allow for getting the correct length in each dropper. Notice that the side droppers are very short.(~3") Stiff mono keeps the lures separated. Also notice that the back dropper (the one with the Lake Fork Shad) has a snap and the hook is weighted.) The weighted hook makes the lures fly straight without tumbling in flight. The snal allows you to remove the weighted hook so it can be rigged without having to pull the weighted part through the lure. This will give the lure much longer life and helps keep it up on the hook.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like a cheap rendition of the AL/Striper rig, which is known to get strikes.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing Rig*



Fish-n-Fur said:


> Looks like a cheap rendition of the AL/Striper rig, which is known to get strikes.


Also looks like a C2 Rig. C2


----------

